# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Can't move in Lucid Dream?

## green1152

Lately I've been able to become lucid quite often in my dreams. About 2-3 times a month, but I am having a problem. Every time I become concious of my dream, I find myself laying in my bed in my dark room not being able to move every single time I become lucid. My chest also hurts, as if I am having a heart attack or something, then I'd wake up.

Last night I had the same experience, but when I became lucid, I knew that my chest hurting was just a fear or something and wasn't real. So I ignored it. I was able to convince my arms to move and wave them around, but I couldn't get any other part of my body to move. My arms just waved there, and I could make them go through one another. Then I tried to put my hand through my chest and it worked. I still wasn't able to move any other part of my body besides my arms before I woke up.

Is this normal? Will it get better with practice? Are there any techniques?

i'm still quite new to actually becoming lucid.

P.S. I did some searching on the forums, but couldn't really find anything too related to my situation.

----------


## jeffreyhkccd

In my one and only LD like experience,  I was being chased by 4-5 Ninja's and just before they caught up with me I'd remember that I'd dreamt about it and that at the end I'd fell into a hole on the ground.  I'm not even sure wether at that time I was awared of the fact that I was dreaming. I fell in the same hole afterwards anyways.    ::shakehead2::

----------


## SleepSpirit

> _Originally posted by green1152_
> *Lately I've been able to become lucid quite often in my dreams. About 2-3 times a month, but I am having a problem. Every time I become concious of my dream, I find myself laying in my bed in my dark room not being able to move every single time I become lucid. My chest also hurts, as if I am having a heart attack or something, then I'd wake up.
> 
> Last night I had the same experience, but when I became lucid, I knew that my chest hurting was just a fear or something and wasn't real. So I ignored it. I was able to convince my arms to move and wave them around, but I couldn't get any other part of my body to move. My arms just waved there, and I could make them go through one another. Then I tried to put my hand through my chest and it worked. I still wasn't able to move any other part of my body besides my arms before I woke up.
> 
> Is this normal? Will it get better with practice? Are there any techniques?
> 
> i'm still quite new to actually becoming lucid.
> 
> P.S. I did some searching on the forums, but couldn't really find anything too related to my situation.*




that's sleep paralysis,
when u dream, your body is paralyzed.. from rem sleep..
when your mind is waking up, your body is still asleep
that's hy your in bed but can't move..

u'd wanna work on geting back into a lucid dream out of that state..
as well as prolonging your lucid dreams

just searc hthrough the forum
there's plentty of tips and techiniques

----------


## Leo Volont

> _Originally posted by green1152_
> *Lately I've been able to become lucid quite often in my dreams. About 2-3 times a month, but I am having a problem. Every time I become concious of my dream, I find myself laying in my bed in my dark room not being able to move every single time I become lucid. My chest also hurts, as if I am having a heart attack or something, then I'd wake up.
> 
> Last night I had the same experience, but when I became lucid, I knew that my chest hurting was just a fear or something and wasn't real. So I ignored it. I was able to convince my arms to move and wave them around, but I couldn't get any other part of my body to move. My arms just waved there, and I could make them go through one another. Then I tried to put my hand through my chest and it worked. I still wasn't able to move any other part of my body besides my arms before I woke up.
> 
> Is this normal? Will it get better with practice? Are there any techniques?
> 
> i'm still quite new to actually becoming lucid.
> 
> P.S. I did some searching on the forums, but couldn't really find anything too related to my situation.*




You describing going from dream consciousness to body consciousness, though a body consciousness of that paralyzed state that the body assumes during REM sleep so that the body does not flail about mimicing the action of the Dream.  You are waking up.

You may be doing something that is waking yourself up.  One thing you need to NOT do while dreaming -- do not ever consciously close your eyes during a dream.  In waking you close your eyes to go to sleep.  But in Dreaming, you close your eyes to wake up.  

You also may have become lucid too late into the Dream, but then I would suppose that the sleep paralysis would fade off as you really would fully awake.

You may think of making lemon aid out of your big lemon.  The OBE People would use this state of sleep paralysis as a springboard for Projecting out of the body.   Feel yourself as at the bottom of a coherent magnetic field that is pulling you up out of the body and up through your ceiling an into the space above your house.  You would need to get away from the body, as being close to the body is a very unstable place to be.  Most of the literature says 15 or 20 feet away is enough.  But, heck, just get out of the house!

----------


## green1152

Thanks for the advice everyone. Leo Volont, I think I know what you meant by that last paragraph you put. A lot of what all of you guys said was way over my head, but I am trying to analize the info and break it down as best I can. In the next one of these in this situation, I'll remember to imagine myself getting away from my body so that it doesn't force me to wake.

----------


## Scruffy

It sounds to me like you are in a semi-waking state, such that you are percieving your body but also experiencing dream-like hallucinations.  Thats the only explanations I can think of for your repeatedly finding yourself lucid in your bed, but unable to move.  The sleep paralysis would probably still be affecting you at that point.  

These aren't truly lucid dreams, because you're no longer dreaming, but it's close.   As Leo said, you could use it as a platform for OBEs.  It's also a good state to become lucid from, using the WILD technique.

----------


## SleepSpirit

(ignore the obe nonsense)
I call this state limbo..
because it's between the waking and the dreaming world..
...
don't fear..
use it as a tool for lding

----------

